# July 4th bream bug success



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Figured I'd just go fishing instead of fight crowds to watch fireworks. Plan was to catch bream for catfish bait and make it a late night, well, the first bream I caught on the popping bug just happened to be the biggest one I've ever personally seen! He hit the bug so hard I could see his red belly above the water and I actually had to give him some line on the retrieve, he fought like a bass. Ended up catching 4 more almost as big from the same spot and couple bait sized. Got dumped on for a few so now I'm wet hoping I can catch a catfish before I get cold and bail. Pics to follow, won't upload from the river.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow, unexpected. Just got a huge striped bass, probly close to 30 inches. Fumbled a bait and lost him over the side, had a run and lost another, on the last one now.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

What body of water are you fishing in??? I'm not asking for any secret spots...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yellow river south of 87


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Rgr, that. Do you ever Crappie fish there? If so, any luck???


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Nah, there's a good bit of sarcasm in my screen name, I've never laid eyes on a crappie lol


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Pictures!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Nice, looks like you had a good day.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great photos. In that boat you could really work the river backwater over here on the Choctaw.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang son, tear em up brother!!!! Glad to hear you are catching a bunch of good eats! You keep doing this, you will take that sled off the market!!!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Still to this day I have never caught a striper on YR, good job. I like that rig too, it would be awesome for the places I like to fish.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice striper


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Sweet report and that really is a sharp looking gheenoe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newmanFL (Mar 29, 2015)

awesome pics glad you had luck o
n the fish and your boat is beautiful.


----------

